# Finally!



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

The walleyes in Tschida have finally turned on. We fished it last evening and took a limit of 13" to 18" fish. Bottom bouncers and crawlers on gentle slopes in 5' to 8' of water did the trick.


----------

